# KDS Detailing and the waxstock bonnet



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys have been playing around with ideas of what to do for the waxstock demo bonnet.

so firstly the easy part , the painting of the bonnets for the speed detailing comp.



















The main bonnet thou we wanted to make it a bit "more special" and something to remember after the show .

Its is very tricky trying to come up with something when over the years we have ONLY painted standard colours and normal cars .

starting from scratch is a nightmare and lost count of how many ideas we have gone through ,

below are just i tiny taste of what we have tried .





































Then i completely change to this as sub-base colours .










All mixed of the cuff , to leave this



















the colours up close



























































































so this is not the finished item , and much more

here is the next part of the process










it reminded us of a train track so had to have a play :lol:










more to come , and for anyone going to waxstock you will be able to see the finished paint up close 

kelly


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

is that why Marc can't find a scrap bonnet anywhere?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope marc just too tight and keeps taking one of the KDS bonnets , we buy ours so i am sure its not that difficult to do so either. 

kelly


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

pmsl ^^ he means i prepare them for him 
i have 6 now


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking awesome love that orange


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well someone has been having great fun with the sprayer loving the rainbow effect nice work


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

slowly getting there with the bonnet










got to baked then in the morning wet sanded and re coated and repeat process



















kelly


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Excellent! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

kelly please tell me what that mettalic yellow is ! bonnet looks damn awesome


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

craigeh123 said:


> kelly please tell me what that mettalic yellow is ! bonnet looks damn awesome


I would not know i just mixed up many different colours until i got the colour i was looking for , none of the colours are from a car colour code .

kelly


----------



## DarronTDi (May 13, 2012)

Dude that is crackin!! :argie: Love the colours and the blending is sublime....hi 5 mate!!:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

DarronTDi said:


> Dude that is crackin!! :argie: Love the colours and the blending is sublime....hi 5 mate!!:thumb:


Cheers :thumb:

its actually back in the oven yet again for more lacquer right now 

i think the bonnet will be much heavier once finished , i should of weighed it before and after , would of been great waxstock comp :wall:

Unless i can find out the weight of a stripped Audi a8 bonnet ????

kelly


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

awsome work buddy :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

very nice work!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I would not know i just mixed up many different colours until i got the colour i was looking for , none of the colours are from a car colour code .
> 
> kelly


Cheers Kelly , Looks very cool - the blends into each other are ace !


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Took me ages to work out where his inspiration came from , then it just clicked


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Stunning bonnet


----------



## DarronTDi (May 13, 2012)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Took me ages to work out where his inspiration came from , then it just clicked


Ahahaha :lol:taken subliminal messages to a new level


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

That is fookin awesome kelly


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Very impressed, looking forward to seeing the finished results on Sunday.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

here you go :thumb:






kelly


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like glass to me kelly, you sure thats a bonnet?? lol :buffer:

looks amazing! well done dude


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

that looks great, what kind of clear did you use?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Really like that top stuff !


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

just like glass!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks guys for the nice comments , now what do i do for next years waxstock ? 

Kelly


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Thanks guys for the nice comments , now what do i do for next years waxstock ?
> 
> Kelly


I know, what about a custom paint job on an oldschool AMG Merc... if only I knew someone that had one....

Oh hang on... :lol: :thumb:

I'll even throw in the wax for it lol,

Jay


----------

